# Toyota Yaris - timing belt



## feebee (19 Apr 2007)

Just been looking on some websites to get a rough idea of when i should change the timing belt on my Toyota Yaris (2001, 22 000 miles).
According to some, the Yaris has a timing chain, that does not require changing at all... is this correct?

If not, should i go by mileage or age of car when considering changing the timing belt... obviously the mileage is very low, but its a 6 year old car, would it need changing due to wear and tear regardless of the low mileage?

Thanks in advance!

feebee


----------



## ryan-neil (19 Apr 2007)

Generally and assuming your you have no exceptional circumstances such as only doing a few k a year then its the millage you should stick to. Usually its around the 50 - 60 k mark.


----------



## feebee (19 Apr 2007)

Thanks, a few years to go yet so!


----------



## Mr2 (19 Apr 2007)

It's a timing chain on a Yaris. Only change it if it gets noisy. Keep the oil up to the max and change it regulary if your only doing small milage and you be grand. Chains should not really need replacing unless they get noisy in the life of a Toyota car.


----------



## feebee (19 Apr 2007)

Thanks


----------

